# Ruse Problems



## Corn4Life77 (May 29, 2019)

I am currently dismantling my Firestone to bathe the parts and clean it up. A problem I’m facing is bolts and screws that are basically rusted into place. I don’t want to strip them out, but I need to take the bike apart. Any ideas on how to get them loose?


----------



## Corn4Life77 (May 29, 2019)

Yeah, that title was supposed to be rust, not ruse... oops!


----------



## catfish (May 29, 2019)

Soak them with this for a few days. PB Blaster works well also.


----------



## Corn4Life77 (May 29, 2019)

Okay, thanks. I’ll have to try out that Kroil!


----------

